# Command pro grenade



## Papaw's Repairs (9 mo ago)

He people I have rebuilt my command pro cv740 with used style A pistons and new rings . I'll upload pictures if y'all are interested. I think the carburetor needle and solenoid failed not sure . Help.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Papaw's said:


> He people I have rebuilt my command pro cv740 with used style A pistons and new rings . I'll upload pictures if y'all are interested. I think the carburetor needle and solenoid failed not sure . Help.


83.05MM bore wear out limit for standard rings, 1.5MM thick top rings ??


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Why do you have "grenade" in your title???


----------



## Papaw's Repairs (9 mo ago)

Bob Driver said:


> 83.05MM bore wear out limit for standard rings, 1.5MM thick top rings ??


Yes sir


Bob Driver said:


> 83.05MM bore wear out limit for standard rings, 1.5MM thick top rings ??


If remember right the cylinder was within wear limits and it had the B style pistons in it and I installed A style so it has 1.5 mm top ring . Here is a detail that I could not remember from the other piston swap I did , the new piston didn't go flush with the top of the cylinder. All the research I did never showed anything about having to replace a rod or about a gap.


BigT said:


> Why do you have "grenade" in your title???


Because the new A style piston rod is now in a hundred pieces, no piston to cylinder gouges and the crank journal is smooth and no slop.


----------

